# Lacey & Sadie Spayed Today!



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I would not put any type of ointment on the incision! Also, i wouldnt use teatree oil. Ive heard it burns. They will heal plenty fast without ointment, plus most healing happens from inside out.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Great, that is good to know! I've read a few posts, and the tea tree oil could have been mentioned when Vienna had a problem with her incision and licking. Probably the Vet will prescribe some sort of pain killers for my girls?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think these days they make sure that pain is well controlled even before they come round from the anaesthetic. It can make it quite difficult to keep them from leaping all over the place ... ! Do you have a crate set up ready?


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

fjm said:


> Do you have a crate set up ready?


They actually sleep in separate crates at home with nice snuggly blankets.
I just talked to the Vet and they are doing really good. I mentioned to the Vet that I would prefer them to be in separate housing for the night. I would then not have to worry if they play around and their stitches open up!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Glad to hear everything went well with the girls. Hershey is getting neutered on the 15th and I am stressing out just thing about it. Big (((Hugs))) for Sadie & Lacey.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

I stressed out all week for this - and then I cried on the way to work. What a Mommy I am! Thanks pudlemom - I'll give extra kisses from Hershey! I love that name...!! And it's not because of the chocolate... Ha ha


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I am glad your little girls are doing so well post-op! I can't imagine how many tears would fall from_ my _eyes if I had to let _two_ poodles go under anesthesia at once; having done it with just Chagall was nerve-racking enough. 

You may need some sort of cone collars to keep the girls from fussing with their incisions when they get home. I'm sure the vet will suggest something if he/she thinks it's appropriate. I don't know if I'm recalling this correctly, but I think Tea Tree Oil is a natural antiseptic with an odor (and taste) dog's dislike, they _should not _ingest it. Others will surely know better, that's just what's rolling out of my brain right now. 

I hope this one night of quiet you'll have without Lacey and Sadie by won't be too sad for you. Your little sweethearts will be home soon and you can baby them day and night! Kiss 'em good for me!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am thankful this is over for you all and that the little ladies re doing so well!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Yay!! Glad they are doing so well!! As for pain meds, it is pretty much the norm now to give them. We actually give them before they go under, so they can work before a "wind-up" of pain occurs. They should go home on some.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Glad to hear things went well and that Im not the only one that cries about leaving their dogs at the vet


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for all the hugs & kisses!:grouphug: Wow, that's why I love this site - it sure makes you feel alot better to hear the encouraging words. I didn't sleep at all last night - the house was really quiet. But they come home today, YAAAYYY! My sister is actually going to come with me. I believe that if they start licking, the Vet will put a collar on them right away. I call it the "Satellite Dish" ha ha


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh goodie! Your girls are on their way home!! I thought of you last night while I had Chagall snuggled up next to me--I whine when I leave him off at the groomer's every six weeks, going a whole night without your two had to be sooo hard!! This is a good day because Lacey and Sadie will be back where they belong. Look forward to hearing how they're doing.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

The girls are home! They are doing just fine - now only if they don't play fight!! The girls sure were tired - they slept all the way home. AND we had a snowstorm today - so driving in that mess was a real challenge. But all are safe and sound! Looking forward to just snuggling with the girls tonight!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

So glad to hear everything went well and the girls are back home getting lots of cuddles and hugs and Mom will get a goodnights sleep tonight!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm so glad all is well - bet keeping them calm and quiet is going to be a challenge!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Does anyone have ideas to put around the girls stitches to prevent itching? I've heard there is something called Pet Relief spray/cream. Could Aloe Vera gel work?


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

I am glad the stress is pretty much over for you. Let the healing begin.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Ok, here are the girls in their Satellite Dishes!


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

OK they are too cute in the satellite Dishes!!! Maybe you should get them one in every color. :happy: They look good how are they doing?


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

The girls are doing great! But I have to limit their playing activity a bit. Ever since I put those collars on them, they think that it's a new toy, and already Lacey ripped off Sadie's. It is quite hilarious watching them bark at each other! Gosh, what the heck am I going to do with them!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm glad your frisky little girls are doing so well! I don't know what might be best to put around the stitches, others will, but I _do_ know Lacey and Sadie make _the cutest_ little "cone heads" ever!! After Chagall gets groomed I put either unscented baby powder or Monkey Butt Powder or Cortaid Plus with Aloe or Witch Hazel (quite the "arsenal," eh?) on his itchy spots, but where there are sutures those might not do. Hope the girls can be made totally comfortable!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

schpeckie said:


> Ok, here are the girls in their Satellite Dishes!


Ground Control to Major Lacey
Ground Control to Major Sadie
Take your protein pills and put your helmet on!

LoL... they look so cute, what troopers they are.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> [/I] know Lacey and Sadie make the cutest[/I] little "cone heads" ever!!


Thanks Chagall's Mom! I absolutely love the picture you have attached of your pup! He is sooooo cute! I love that color!
I am dipping a q-tip with little bit of Vicks vapor-rub:yuck: and putting it far around the stitches - enough that they get a whiff of the aweful smell that they don't touch the area. Now my house smells very mentholated!


----------

